# Plzzzz vote for color. Painter waiting...



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

In looking at your cabinets and your countertops, and taking into consideration the fabric you are going to introduce, I would go with something more on a warm taupe, or toasty golden color. The green and the yellow are wonderful colors, but (this is my taste and may not be yours, mind you:wink I would prefer to see more nautral palette with warmth in the color that will allow the new fabric to STAND up and the counters in the kitchen stand up also.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> *Plzzzz vote for color. Painter waiting...*




Man...that must be one patient painter! I'd say he's a keeper.


----------



## Waal (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks..I am feeling good that i'll be able to bring in my future furniture. With the golden/yellow color what color would look good in the foyer area??

Thanks a ton..


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

sherwin williams. restraind gold ,koi pond ,lemond grass,whole weat.:huh:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife just looked at your photo....her suggestion is to remove the cornice boxes and curtains...then take another picture....all that color is making it difficult to see your own personal taste......


----------



## Waal (Sep 6, 2011)

*Foyer color*

ok so I've finalised:
for kitchen - BM (straw) - its a light yellow
for living room - BM (hazelnut cream)
for half bath - BM (dune grass) its a matte green
enough of pricey BM ... for the rest of the house I want to go Behr or from Lowe's
What would be a nice color complimenting the above colors for foyer? Obviously, I want a warm, bright feeling in there. Please suggest....
ThankYou..


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You should probably feed that painter that is waiting, he's likely getting hungry by now.


----------

